# Study progressing but feeling overwhelmed



## seandapaul24 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys I am going through the Lindberg book and progressing through it ok... getting the material...though not as fast as I'd like b/c I am working extra problems from old textbooks as well. I have been out of school for 6 years now and am currently at the dynamics section. When I look ahead at the rest of the book and the amount of material I still have to cover I am feeling overwhelmed... Any advise from past takers will be welcomed.


----------



## prk (Aug 2, 2011)

seandapaul24 said:


> Hey guys I am going through the Lindberg book and progressing through it ok... getting the material...though not as fast as I'd like b/c I am working extra problems from old textbooks as well. I have been out of school for 6 years now and am currently at the dynamics section. When I look ahead at the rest of the book and the amount of material I still have to cover I am feeling overwhelmed... Any advise from past takers will be welcomed.



After six years of school, it is not easy. Try to solve as many problems as you can.

Make sure you learn both units in all the chapters. In my opinion, FE questions are vague. Try to browse through all the chapters but not necessary to go in depth.

If you are studying full time, you will be able to complete and pass the test easily. If you have to work full time, then you may have to do extra effort.

I have started studying from PM section. Let me finish few topics on PM, which will take about a week. Then, I will start morning section.

If you are nervous about the FE test, you may consider of taking the refresher course. I am also thinking about the refresher course.


----------



## SpaceXDebris (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm with you, man. Dynamics is the worst.

The morning section doesn't actually have much Dynamics on it, so if that's what's killing you, I think it's cool to skip it. I'm not sure about the afternoon general, since I'll be taking electrical.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## JoeFE (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm with you on feeling overwhelmed. I started studying on June 29th, 1 hr to 3 hours a day (mostly 1 hour) I have skipped days here and there as to not get burnt out. I plan on doing 2 hours/day for the month of september and 3 hours/day in october until Oct 24th so I'm not burnt for the test.

Study Material:

FERM

Currently I'm on the Fluids section. (Been going straight thruogh the book, trying to not skip any problems though some are ridic hard.)

For the Disipline Specific I have 2 side books. One which I started. With all the material left I feel completly overwhelmed still. Circuits, thermo and chem I still have to review, all of which im aweful at.

One of my greatest worries is time. I can't for the life of me finish one Diagnositic test on within time. With that said, I'm going to hit the books hard with speed in the comming days. Going to isolate myself in the library for 4 hours and take a test on Sept. 15th, and Sept 30th, and then one more on Oct. 15th.

I'm an aweful test taker, always was at college. I can't afford to fail this though.

The way I see it is I'm training for the boxing match of my life. Keep your head up and try your best. I wish the best to all.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Sep 1, 2011)

When i took the test, I was running out of time with like 10 problems left, I skimmed through them to look for freebies and found a few, including the last one, which took me only a few seconds to solve. I passed my first try, but just barely, it might have been that decision in that last part of the exam that got me the win. Study up guys, Good Luck.


----------



## okeng (Sep 1, 2011)

The FE was tough but persistence paid off. Keep at it and try to really understand the fundamentals. At least then you have a chance at reasoning your way through the solution. There were several questions that I simply had to guess on because I either ran out of time or flat out didn't know. Be calm when this happens. Taking several practice tests prior to the FE helped gauge my chance of success and provided a sense of comfort when I started making consistent high scores in the practice exams. I knew I would not know everything based on my test results but I felt confident that I would pass. That state of mind helped me during the exam. The fundamentals of all the test areas are not too difficult after enough practice. Try eitexperts.com. I purchased individual videos. Along with practice, they really helped.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 1, 2011)

I definitely know the overwhelmed feeling. I took FE 10 or 12 years after college. Passed it on 2nd try, then failed PE 3 times, then waited a lot of years, and passed PE on 4th try. Y'all have to keep going. If you need help with a topic, reassurance, somewhere to scream, or other moral support, it's available here. Best advice I can offer is to stay very focused on the necessary things in your life that you must do for the next 2 months. For me, it was all about structure and sticking to a schedule. Work as many problems as you can, but do not skip any section, thinking that you can make up for it with other subjects. Keep going. We're cheering for you.


----------

